# How long is the waitlist?



## teamomof8 (Oct 12, 2013)

Any idea what the current wait time is? I'm already a subscriber but signed up to start receiving a bag for my daughter and just wondering how long the wait might be. She's stealing most of my stuff every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 12, 2013)

Right now the wait time seems to be anywhere from two weeks to two months. Hope your daughter gets off the waitlist soon!


----------



## splash79 (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know what it is at the moment, but I signed up at the end of August and was off the waitlist end of September.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 15, 2013)

I got put on the waitlist on September 24th and am waiting.  I am hoping to hear something by the end of this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  FINGERS crossed!  I'm so impatient.


----------



## wonderandawe83 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been on the Waitlist since Sept 10.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been on almost a month now since Sept 18th. It feels like forever though. I'm sooo impatient!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any idea what the current wait time is? I'm already a subscriber but signed up to start receiving a bag for my daughter and just wondering how long the wait might be. She's stealing most of my stuff every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have been on the waitlist since Sept 4th. It is now October 16th!! I'm dying here.


----------



## dollface2502 (Oct 18, 2013)

I am on the wait list too! I feel like I will never get off!

Best of Luck!

xoxo

-Kiley

edit: no youtube links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been on the waitlist since Sept 4th. It is now October 16th!! I'm dying here. 
UPDATE: I am still on the waitlist with no end in sight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## ssarcophagus (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been on the waitlist for 6 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually forgot I was even "subscribed" to ipsy until I got an email from them promoting their new box (which I never got to have! haha)


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

I ordered a subscription for my niece on September 5th and got off today.


----------



## unicorn (Oct 28, 2013)

I got on the waitlist in mid September, and just got an email that I'll be getting the November bag.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 29, 2013)

I got off the waitlist today after being on it since September 4th!! Can't wait for my first IPSY! I hope a lot of you get off the waitlist today too.


----------



## teamomof8 (Oct 29, 2013)

I signed my daughter up 9/19 so I'm hoping she gets the November bag...nothing yet though so guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 29, 2013)

I signed up in late September, so I'm guess I still have a couple of weeks left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wonderandawe83 (Oct 29, 2013)

Got off the waitlist!


----------



## mc0609 (Oct 29, 2013)

I got off the waitlist today, I was on it since September 3rd.


----------



## ssarcophagus (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got an email saying I'm off the wait list today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 31, 2013)

Got my email yestrrday and I'm off the waitlist! Signed up September 24th! Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 6, 2013)

Signed up on October 10th and just got an e-mail this morning that I'm off the waitlist!


----------



## biskies (Nov 10, 2013)

For anyone on the waitlist, I checked my Ipsy account (having been on the waitlist for about two weeks) this morning and there was a link to skip the wait list by posting it on Facebook.  I had it set up so that anything Ipsy posted can be seen by "Only Me" if you're worried about spamming your friends list.  Just thought I'd share...


----------



## katcole (Nov 11, 2013)

I did the  bunny  thing also,  just to my  page also. I was  hoping it would this month but I guess its for  the December bag right?


----------



## biskies (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the  bunny  thing also,  just to my  page also. I was  hoping it would this month but I guess its for  the December bag right?

Yeah, my account indicates that I will be charged in December.


----------



## Seola (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone on the waitlist, I checked my Ipsy account (having been on the waitlist for about two weeks) this morning and there was a link to skip the wait list by posting it on Facebook.  I had it set up so that anything Ipsy posted can be seen by "Only Me" if you're worried about spamming your friends list.  Just thought I'd share...
I did this and it has told me I'll be getting the December box too!


----------



## Joni Mingus (Nov 21, 2013)

I know it varies from person to person, but I was on the wait list from Oct 10th until November 14th, I used the "share on FB" jump promotion they had going on. I was on for about 2 weeks and then I saw this pop up. However, I wont get novembers bag. I'll get decembers. totally fine by me though.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey there, fellow Ipsy-waitlisters!

I just joined the waitlist yesterday (November 25th). I signed up for My Glam way back when it first started, but had issues with my credit card expiring at the same time as getting off the waitlist, so I didn't get my first bag until the first February (which if any of you recall was the worst bag EVER!!!, so I got off.)  Yes, I got that light blue NYX glitter roll-on, and I still freaking have it!!! Unopened, unwanted. Any ideas on what to actually use it for? No way I'm putting that on my face or body, sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Needless to say I'm kicking myself now for missing all the wonderful bags that Ipsy has been putting out lately.

So I'm back on the waiting list, I won't hold my breath until February again. Hehe!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 Yes, I got that light blue NYX glitter roll-on, and I still freaking have it!!! Unopened, unwanted. Any ideas on what to actually use it for? No way I'm putting that on my face or body, sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@eastofthesun - put it up for a trade.


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 26, 2014)

Is anyone else on the wait list who didn't use the Facebook option? I'm not on Facebook so I've been on the wait list since February. I'm wondering when I'm ever going to get off it! Anyone know how long it might take? Thanks!


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

I just got off the waitlist with my second account (the one i used in order to get my first account off the waitlist).  I also signed up in February.  So I would think you should be off soon.


----------



## purpleorchid (May 2, 2014)

Thanks, Saffrya! When did you sign up in February? I just checked and it was Feb. 12th for me…hope my wait won't be too much longer!


----------



## certifiedcrush (May 14, 2014)

I signed up in mid-January via a friend's referral link and just got my first box (May) today. AND, I believe that the only reason I got the box was because I emailed their customer care asking if there was an option to "skip the wait" via Twitter, as I left FB over a year ago. They wrote back and said that it's not an option to do so, but I did immediately get taken off the waitlist. I'm convinced I would have been waiting at least another month without the email...

Hoping that helps someone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (May 14, 2014)

Having been on the waitlist for 4 months now, I'm convinced that they're completely ignoring anyone who doesn't use the Facebook option. i keep getting "Skip The Waitlist!" emails from them, and that appears to be the only way to get off of it and get a sub. This kind of really turns me off of Ipsy - the whole idea that the only way they're willing to accept my business is if they can also use me to market to my friends and family (assuming that many subscribers who use this skip option don't think to/know how to adjust their FB settings to change that). I'm not liking it.


----------



## certifiedcrush (May 14, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> Having been on the waitlist for 4 months now, I'm convinced that they're completely ignoring anyone who doesn't use the Facebook option. i keep getting "Skip The Waitlist!" emails from them, and that appears to be the only way to get off of it and get a sub. This kind of really turns me off of Ipsy - the whole idea that the only way they're willing to accept my business is if they can also use me to market to my friends and family (assuming that many subscribers who use this skip option don't think to/know how to adjust their FB settings to change that). I'm not liking it.


Yep. I feel/felt the same way. I have many more Twitter followers than I had FB friends when I was using FB -- plus my FB was private. So, not only would fewer people see it in general, but it was completely blocked to EVERYONE else. I saw on a forum, can't remember if it was this one or not, that some people were creating "fake" FBs just to get off the waitlist. Seems silly and against their whole marketing purpose.

So I certainly don't disagree with you. I just got tired of waiting. LOL.


----------



## numbersmom (May 24, 2014)

Anyone know if there is a wait right now to join and how long it might be. I'm not on Facebook so I won't be able to do the bypass method. Thx in advance ladies!


----------



## Shapri Shorey Brown (May 25, 2014)

I joined the waitlist on 5/25/014 (afternoon) had my friend sign up using my Facebook link I shared with her. I received an email 5/252014 (evening) letting me know that I was now off the waitlist because my friend signed. I will be receiving my first glam bag the middle of June yay. My advice is if you want to get off the waitlist get a friend or family member to sign up. It's almost instant that you're off the waitlist instead of waiting months and missing out!


----------



## amygab1126 (May 26, 2014)

I wasn't sure if it would do anything, but I sent Ipsy an email a few days ago, mentioning that I was a past subscriber and have now been on the wait list for 4 months trying to restart my subscription. I said I couldn't use the Facebook option to skip the wait list. I got an email back from them the next day, saying that my subscription's been reinstated and I'll be getting June's bag.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 2, 2014)

A friend wanted to join and I had a prepaid Visa so I tried to use that to sign her up last month and even though the $ on the card was more than enough and I could see authorizations by Ipsy it wouldn't go through and I kept getting an error message sent to me that they couldn't process the card. By then it was too late and I missed the boat for May. I told her she was off the wait list and I needed her card # because the prepaid didn't work (evidently they must be able to tell it's prepaid and that's why it is rejected??) and she gave it to me. 

When I logged in to the account I made her it said she was re-waitlisted but I could skip the line with the FB thing. I then saw in tiny writing below that that I could "skip the line any time by conacting IpsyCare" so I did explaining that the card didn't work last month but I used a different card and really wanted June's bag (I just pretended to be my friend) and saw that it said to contact them to skip the list. They responded with:



> "We have just a few extra spots open for this month and I've made a special exception to make sure you get one. We'll bill your card in the next 24 hours and if the charge is successful you'll receive a tracking notification mid-month."


So maybe say you saw that little tiny text saying to contact them to skip the line, especially if you've been waiting a long time or are re-subbing or had CC issues. I think it's a bit weird they said 'special exception' when it literally said: 'skip the line anytime by contacting IpsyCare' They also sent an email saying I would be able to skip if I 'resubbed'.


----------



## Elena K (Jun 21, 2014)

I just tried to get of the wait list using Facebook, and apparently it's not that simple. It's a four step process, that involves sharing their message on Facebook, liking their page on Facebook, following their channel on YouTube (or channel of one of their stylists), AND and sending invitation email to 20 of your contacts... First three steps I  could deal with (although I feel that it's a bit underhanded to force your subscribers to do this). However, sending email to 20 of my contacts was a deal beaker... I really don't appreciate receiving that kind of emails myself, and I really don't want to do it to my friends and family. 

I guess I'll have to find out for myself how long that wait list is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. That is if I still want to subscribe with them... It's annoying when companies make you jump through hoops to get something you are planning to pay for. Needless to say, I'm a little turned of by their marketing tactics...


----------



## avarier (Jul 2, 2014)

That sucks that they make you send to 20 contacts now. I signed up at the beginning of June and didn't have to do that! Is it 20 people on facebook you have to invite or something?


----------



## Elena K (Jul 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> That sucks that they make you send to 20 contacts now. I signed up at the beginning of June and didn't have to do that! Is it 20 people on facebook you have to invite or something?


No, they meant emailing invitation to 20 people, in addition to sharing the fact that you signed with them on Facebook, and following their stylists on YouTube. Other stuff I could live with, but emailing 20 people really turned me off.

I'm still on a wait list   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Were you placed on the wait list at all? If so, did you have to do anything to get off the wait list?


----------



## avarier (Jul 3, 2014)

Elena K said:


> No, they meant emailing invitation to 20 people, in addition to sharing the fact that you signed with them on Facebook, and following their stylists on YouTube. Other stuff I could live with, but emailing 20 people really turned me off.
> 
> I'm still on a wait list   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Were you placed on the wait list at all? If so, did you have to do anything to get off the wait list?


Yeah. I had to subscribe to youtube, twitter, facebook, etc and I can't remember what else..

I wonder if maybe 20 people on here would give you their email addresses? It doesn't say 20 people without an ipsy account already, or does it? Hmmmm... what if you just made up 20 email addresses? Lol I'm such a bad person and it IS cheating, but they really make you go though a lot of hoops for a $10 bag!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 5, 2014)

That's ridiculous, having people solicit 20 other people when there is already a waitlist! I waited 3 weeks in April 2013 to get off the waitlist.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 6, 2014)

Liking a companies page or sharing a link on my own page is as far as I'd be willing to go in order to get off a waitlist and I'm growing tired of companies who insist that their potential customers do their spamming for them.  If I wasn't already a subscriber, I'd either just wait it out or not bother and just spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 7, 2014)

avarier said:


> Yeah. I had to subscribe to youtube, twitter, facebook, etc and I can't remember what else..
> 
> I wonder if maybe 20 people on here would give you their email addresses? It doesn't say 20 people without an ipsy account already, or does it? Hmmmm... what if you just made up 20 email addresses? Lol I'm such a bad person and it IS cheating, but they really make you go though a lot of hoops for a $10 bag!


lol, I am sure there are ways to get around this silly requirements, but I just refuse. It really doesn't need to be this complicated.



Spazkatt said:


> That's ridiculous, having people solicit 20 other people when there is already a waitlist! I waited 3 weeks in April 2013 to get off the waitlist.


I agree. 3 weeks is not bad at all! I'd be happy if I could get off the wait list that fast, but it's been 3 weeks since I signed up, and I have not heard anything from them yet...



splash79 said:


> Liking a companies page or sharing a link on my own page is as far as I'd be willing to go in order to get off a waitlist and I'm growing tired of companies who insist that their potential customers do their spamming for them.  If I wasn't already a subscriber, I'd either just wait it out or not bother and just spend my money elsewhere.


That's my position as well. So, I'm waiting it out. I was really impatient at first, but I relaxed about it since then. There are more important things in life. And a beauty box may be cool and entertaining, but it's still just a beauty box. Either they will eventually take me of the wait-list or I'll find something else to play with.


----------



## avarier (Jul 8, 2014)

It's kinda sketchy to me. I signed up and got off the waitlist at the beginning of June... and THEN it said I wouldn't get a bag until July. They posted that skip-the-waitlist thing on July 3... so they got a lot of people excited who probably won't get a bag until August. Kinda messed up they didn't do it BEFORE the new month starts.


----------



## XylaBeauty (Jul 15, 2014)

I have been waiting sense the beginning of June. DX


----------



## mellee (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi.  I signed up to waitlist on the 12th, and just went through the "3 steps to jump off-the-list" about an hour ago.  They posted to my FB that I'm "so excited to get off the waitlist!" or some such thing (and I could have changed that to "only me" seeing it in the bottom left-hand corner, but decided to let it show to my friends), followed on FB &amp; Twitter, and subscribed to 4 of the Ipsy Youtube chanels.  That's all they asked me to do, and now I'll be charged on the 1st and getting the August bag.  They may change what hoops you have to jump through at different times of month - or mine could be less because I was rejoining after a year and a half or so away.


----------



## XylaBeauty (Jul 16, 2014)

mellee- I just did that too about an hour or two ago. I had just checked my e-mails, and had seen they sent me those steps. I was really excited and the next thing I know someone used the link I posted on facebook, getting me more points. XD


----------



## mellee (Jul 16, 2014)

Were you a member before, Xyla?  Someone upthread was saying Ipsy wanted them to email 20 people to get off the list!  After I read that here, I just assumed Ipsy would ask me for the same thing and didn't bother looking.  Wonder why they'd ask different things of different people like that?


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 16, 2014)

I do not sub to ipsy, but I have been invited by email to skip the wait line a few times because I signed up, but never subscribed to the bag. I joined ipsy in May to take advantage of their Too Faced Melted sale. I took the quiz and then just never hit the subscribe button. Around mid month each month I get a skip the line invite. It may be worth a shot to those who have been waiting for a while.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 16, 2014)

mellee said:


> Were you a member before, Xyla?  Someone upthread was saying Ipsy wanted them to email 20 people to get off the list!  After I read that here, I just assumed Ipsy would ask me for the same thing and didn't bother looking.  Wonder why they'd ask different things of different people like that?


looks like the requirements change from time to time. Last month it did ask me to email 20 people in addition to all other stuff. However, I got another "get of the waitlist" email from them. And when I tried to do it just now, they only asked me to post to my facebook page, like then and follow their channels on YouTube. I still find it annoying, but it's not a deal breaker.

So, I'm off the waitlist. Woopwoop!


----------



## XylaBeauty (Jul 16, 2014)

Mallee- I don't think I was, not sure, I am new lol All I know is that I signed up to get a bag the beginning of June, then they sent me that e-mail. But yea, that is weird that they would tell people different stuff.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 2, 2014)

Signed up August 29th. Off the waitlist October 1st. I absolutely refuse to advertise a product I hadn't tried, so l am glad the hoops were not necessary.


----------

